# Wanna do it right the first time



## Wyleekiot (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d51340757ba508b

Moving there and want to put up an antenna. Im looking at:
Antennacraft 1850
Channelmaster cm5020
Clearstream 4v
Winegard hd8200u
And possibly a cm7778 preamp

Antenna will be mounted on a 36' max mast. Im only looking to get the top 6 channels, everything else we can stream. Just want locals for news & weather. Any suggestions?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You are mostly 2 edge for reception though milage isn't far I would go with the Winegard 8200 of the chosen models In my experience it has worked well in difficult situations. I would hold off on the preamp and see what the antenna delivers.
Antenna Craft is out of business it was a Radio Shack company that closed due to RS bankruptsy.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you still waiting to move? What were your choices/results.


----------



## Wyleekiot (Mar 9, 2016)

We move April 1st so hopefully I'll have the antenna up within a couple weeks after that. I'm going to try the Winegard 8200 that icon suggested and ill post results when I have them.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unless you already have an 8200U you don't need the VHF-low channels so a Winegard HD6798P would be less wind load and just as good or better than the 8200 which is a monster.

A good pre-amp would be helpful, but PBS, ABC, CBS and NBC are all you can rely on being able to receive.

Point it slighty east of south and put it as high up as you can.

You might have better luck with a cut to frequency channel 8 VHF or a VHF high bander and a Antennas Direct 91XG UHF antenna combined with a UVSJ to the pre-amp - better signal on both UHF and VHF than a combo antenna.


----------



## Wyleekiot (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry but this is the first antenna ive put up so i dont know what a cut, vhf high bander or uvsj are. Google found uvsj and if i understand your saying use both the HD6798P and 91XG with the uvsj to combine the signals then run them to the preamp?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Wyleekiot said:


> Sorry but this is the first antenna ive put up so i dont know what a cut, vhf high bander or uvsj are. Google found uvsj and if i understand your saying use both the HD6798P and 91XG with the uvsj to combine the signals then run them to the preamp?


A cut to channel antenna has the elements cut to the length of the broadcast channel you want to receiver. Vhf are longer than UHF elements.
On ebay

HD7698P $126.99 free shipping from Newegg
Boom length 168" width 53.5" height 33"
Estimated range 70mi. VHF 60mi UHF

HD8200U $119.99 + 11.99 ship from Solid Signal
Boom length 168" width 110" height 33" 
Estimated range 100mi. VHF 60mi. UHF

about the same cost and difficulty for installation, I still say put up the antenna first and see if you need the amplifier.


----------

